# Goat Browse



## For the Love of Dirt (Dec 12, 2018)

I am in the process of purchasing a piece of land and have been researching what to plant on the property as far as browse, but I always seem to get grazing results. I am looking to get goats in the spring of 2020 (would get them sooner, but I need to stabilize financially first. Being an adult sucks!) and I want to plant as many yummy things for goats as possible before I do. I am looking for trees, bushes and vineing things. And please, DON'T give me Fias Co's list. I see it everywhere and have researched some of those plants, and many of them are indeed toxic. Arborvita, on their edible list, has been used in the past to cause abortions! I am using it as a launching pad, but I was wanting to see if anyone knew of anything other than those on the list.

I am planning so far to grow honeysuckle, hibiscus, weeping willows, apple and pear trees, Rose of Sharon, Rose and bamboo. There is already a TON of blackberry on the property. I think it used to be a blackberry farm, as in one area the blackberries are in rows, but everywhere else they are pretty much scattered, most likely thanks to birds. Some of those I will be moving to my garden and possibly selling some, but will definitely be leaving some for the goats. I want them to have as much variety as possible so would love to know of any 'hidden gems' that are absent from the so called edibles list of Fias co's. Would especially love to know of more trees, preferably smaller (under 30 ft preferred) and fruit/nut bearing. I know I'll have to protect their trunks though! I am bordering zones 7b/8a


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 12, 2018)

Are there any wooded areas on the land?  I have turned them into such and it looked like a landscape crew had been sent in to make it a park!      So you want some dandelions, plantain, etc.  Most of those will be there in the form of "weeds".   I have found that the bags of mixes for deer "food plots" are really good.   Australian peas, vetch, millet, turnips, clover, rye, chicory, etc.  I like to buy when they go on sale, late winter.   Honeysuckle will take over without the goats constant pruning!  Careful there...I have too much.

I realize much of this is considered a "graze" but, they do love to browse  8-10 inch fields of this type of growth.  Vetch, millet, etc. will grow 2-3' tall, reseed, stemmy and good nutrition wise.  The weeds are their favorites.   That Is why many run them behind animals in pastures that want just grass -- to eat the weeds!

Browse is not JUST stemmy.  They like live pine needles, many tree leaves.  A tree several years old is best and they keep it trimmed.  The small undergrowth found in many wooded areas, they clear it.

Also, they kill young trees, especially fruit type.  Even wrapped trunks, they stand up and eat leaves, break branches, etc.   Mine have oak, pine, holly, beauty berry shrubs, blackberry and honeysuckle...all native & wild.


----------



## For the Love of Dirt (Dec 12, 2018)

There is one small patch of trees in one corner that is pretty grown up. It is basically a cow field someone is selling part of, so most of it is pretty clear, except for the blackberries and a few trees dotted here and there. My mom did see 1 pear tree already on the property when we looked at it, and I'm not really sure what the other trees are. I love honeysuckle, so I don't care if it runs rampant!


----------

